# In loving memory of Ciara



## deadhand31 (Jan 6, 2003)

Ciara was not an innovator of any art. You won't read about her in any history book. You won't find her featured in any magazine. The only belt she held was a blue in Shaolin Kempo Karate, but she had the heart that far exceeds any black belt.

On January 5th, 2003, Ciara, the daughter of my sister, known on this forum as girlychuks, was killed in a car accident. She was only 7 years old. She was a very loving little girl, always having a smile on her face. 

She also had the gift to bring joy to so many others. Once, when she visited a nursing home, she encountered a man who was almost always cranky and grumpy. She just went up to him and said "HI! I'm keewa. I have balloon", and she lit his face up, and melted away any roughness. She also helped two autistic children in their play-therapy, helping them to become verbal.

Some may find this an innappropriate post, but she was a martial artist, and she did bring so much joy and inspiration to many of us.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Baoquan (Jan 6, 2003)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Nothing is so devastating as losing someone so young.

My thoughts and prayers are with you in your time of grief.

Baoquan.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2003)

Nothing inappropriate about it.

My deepest condolences to you and your family on your loss. 


-Bob Hubbard


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2003)

How terrible. I have an eight year old daughter and a story like this chills me. My condolences.


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 6, 2003)

About four years ago, my eight-year old son, Chris, was killed when he was struck by a car.  I understand your grief completely.  It is every parent's worst nightmare.

   It is likely, however, that little Ciara is not resting.  She's probably having more fun than we can possibly imagine and she's in d*mned fine company!

   Please accept my condolences, my friend.  Only those who have been there can truly understand.

   I understand.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 6, 2003)

Thank you for telling us. Now there are a few more who know about Ciara and make her memory stronger.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 6, 2003)

What a terrible thing to happen.  Please send my very deepest condolences to Girlychuks and to all of your family.

A huge loss this is to loose someone so young.  

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

My deepest condolences to Ciara's family.  I will pray for you all
tonight.


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 6, 2003)

Ciara's the little girl in this post:




http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=676

Thank you all for your condolences. They really do help.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 7, 2003)

.


----------



## Chris from CT (Jan 7, 2003)

My deepest condolences to you, girlychuks and the entire family.  

Take care of eachother.  :asian:

Chris


----------



## rachel (Jan 7, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear this terrible news. My prayers go out to your whole family.


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear about her loss


----------



## webmasterc (Jan 7, 2003)

"Death be not proud, though some have called thee 
Mighty and dreadful, for thou art not so, 
For those whom thou think'st thou dost overthrow, 
Die not, poor death, nor yet canst thou kill me. 
From rest and sleep, which but thy pictures be, 
Much pleasure, then from thee, much more must flow, 
And soonest our best men with thee do go, 
Rest of their bones, and soul's delivery. 
Thou art slave to Fate, Chance, kings, and desperate men, 
And dost with poison, war, and sickness dwell, 
And poppy, or charms can make us sleep as well, 
And better than thy stroke; why swell'st thou then? 
One short sleep past, we wake eternally, 
And death shall be no more; death, thou shalt die."

---John Donne

My deepest heartfelt sympathies.......


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 7, 2003)

My prayers go out to the family...


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 7, 2003)

.



:wah:

:asian:

Gambarimasu.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 7, 2003)

.

:wah:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 18, 2003)

.


----------



## deadhand31 (Feb 20, 2003)

2 weeks ago, I tested for my black belt. Ciara had watched several of my previous testings, and she was always proud of me, no matter how I did. I was really looking forward to having her watch me test for black.

Even though she couldn't be there, I know that somewhere, she was watching me. I had a special belt made in her memory. It's the first black belt I ever put around my waist. Here it is.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deadhand31 _
> *2 weeks ago, I tested for my black belt. Ciara had watched several of my previous testings, and she was always proud of me, no matter how I did. I was really looking forward to having her watch me test for black.
> 
> Even though she couldn't be there, I know that somewhere, she was watching me. I had a special belt made in her memory. It's the first black belt I ever put around my waist. Here it is. *



Congratulations on your black belt.  The embroidering is both
thoughtful, and touching.  I never had the pleasure of meeting
that little angel, but I don't doubt she was beaming with pride
when you put it around your waist.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Congratulations on your black belt.  The embroidering is both
> thoughtful, and touching.  *



I agree on all counts.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 21, 2003)

.


----------



## deadhand31 (Oct 11, 2006)

Today would have been Ciara's golden birthday.

Happy birthday, Ciara.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy birthday Ciara!   :asian:  I hope the family is holding up okay on this day.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Oct 11, 2006)

My deepest condolences to you and your family on your loss.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 11, 2006)

> Death reaps the beauty of the world -
> bundles old crops to hasten new.
> Be still, heart:
> hold peace.
> ...



Mohram, on the death of his parents, in Lord Foul's Bane, by Stephen Donaldson.

My sincere condolences on the loss of your daughter; it sounds like she was truly one of the beautiful spirits of the world, and the world is lessened without her.

I think the belt was a wonderful tribute.  :asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 16, 2006)

deadhand31 said:


> Today would have been Ciara's golden birthday.
> 
> Happy birthday, Ciara.


 
Happy birthday, Ciara.


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 16, 2006)

Happy birthday, girlychuks!

In your passing, you are loved and missed by more people than you ever knew in life...

Sometimes... the smallest lights shine the brightest...

Respectfully,

Andy


----------

